# Scholarship in Public Health education



## doandinhytc (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi All, 
I am Dinh, I'm come from Vietnam. I have finished my bachelor program in public health in 2 years ago. Now, I would like to find a scholarship in Public Health. I choose Australia for my master in public health studying. 
Could you recoment me some schorlaship for this major? . All thing I know is Australian Scholarship in Award.
Thank you


----------

